# Can a 1 year old be banded?



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

We have a 1 year old male the wife wants to keep but he needs to be neutered. We can't find a vet around willing to do it and was wondering if he could be banded.

TIA


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone else correct me if I am wrong but I am not aware of any issues that would prevent you from banding a 1yr old buck. I would say it is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is a 1 year old... his testies are most likely to big.....if not if you can get the bander around both of them.....it may work...just make sure he has his tetnus shot and I would give him banamine for swelling...he will be quite uncomfortable for a while.....when they are 1 year old ...it really is best... for it to be done by a vet.... especially when you can't get the bander around them.... :wink:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

If you can get his pieces through the banding tool and into the band then you can band him...He may still always smell and act like a buck but should be infertile....better get someone to help because he isn't going to like it.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

My vet recommended that my bucks be wethered AFTER they turned 1 yr. old as their "plumbing" is more mature and you would have less urethra problems. ( He aslo said that if you have goats intended for meat it doesn't really matter when you band them.) If I remember correctly, he told me as long as you are able to fit the band over the scrotum, then banding should be fine; otherwise castrate him- it's faster.
So yes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure if I missed the breed - but if he has a nice "set" on him - you can use a cattle bander. I banded a 2 year old Boer with the farmer up the roads cattle bander. I just checked my 5 month old angus bull the other day and it is time for him also ---- and the bull bander is coming back!


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

He is 50% boer and 50% yard goat. He has a pretty good set but I think I can get the band around him.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I just did a yearling Nigi. Poor guy, I had to tie his legs to the stand and squeeze one through at a time but he doesn't seem in the least bit concerned about it now. I updated his vaccinations and am keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I banded a 2 year old nigi buck successfully....had to have hubby help me but Teddy is now a happy wether almost a year later.

BTW...He doesn't have the bucky aroma but he still acts like a buck when the does are in heat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Like Alison said, I bet you will need a cattle bander but yes I know a lot of people that do it then. I wish I would of known that years ago. I took two bucks to the vet and had them banded and it was horrible. They got a infection and oh man it was horrible


----------

